# Holding the Oberon - hand in the pocket?



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

So I have a question. I just ordered my K3 and it says it will ship probably in 2 weeks or so. I've been looking at Oberon covers for a while (ever since I got my K2i which will be going to my Dad with all my Medge covers and lights). I loved the Medge Halsea cover I got (which is going to my sister) as it integrated with the Medge eluminator2 light too but it does not look like they are producing anything like that for the K3. Now that I ordered a K3 I will need a cover..and the amazon lighted one I don't think will be light enough for me..I need a lot of light. 

Now I have a couple of lights that will work with other covers and I'm not fond of any of the new Medge covers. The Capital looks like the best for me but it's a little too "round" - and non leather is not a draw for me. 

My question is: I'm interested in the Da Vinci in Saddle or Black or the Medici in Chocolate. When the cover folds back for reading I saw the guy on the Oberon video show that you could insert your hand a little into the pocket to hold the cover...looked like it would be great one handed which is what I prefer. 

So I'd love some feedback if you read like that. I'm not worried too much about weight...because I'm fine with my Medge and eluminator or one of my other lights. I read almost exclusively at night in bed - so a light is more than required.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Good idea for a thread topic.

I had an Oberon for my k2i (both of which I gave away when getting my K3), and I have an Oberon for my DX. I never put my hand inside the cover flap, for some reason. But I know others do so it will be interesting to hear what they say about it.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

That's how I read one-handed with an Oberon.  Works great!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

AlexJouJou said:


> So I have a question. I just ordered my K3 and it says it will ship probably in 2 weeks or so. I've been looking at Oberon covers for a while (ever since I got my K2i) but I loved the Medge Halsea cover I got as it integrated with the Medge eluminator2 light...so couldn't justify the cost.
> 
> Now I have a couple of lights that will work with other covers and I'm not fond of any of the new Medge covers. The Capital looks like the best for me but it's a little too "round" - and non leather is not a draw for me.
> 
> ...


I stick my hand in the pocket of the Oberon. I had a very hard time getting used to using other cases because of that. And still do sometimes . I Have a practically brand new DaVinci in saddle for sale over on buy, sell, trade and barter if you would be interested in a "used" one. It's really had hardly any use. 
Paula


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

Sometimes I hold it that way. I usually hold it on the other side, with my thumb through the loop.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I love reading with my hand in the pocket of an Oberon.  I became so used to it with my first Oberon, that I had trouble using any other cover.  It feels very secure, and I refer to it as "wearing my cover like a glove."


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Left handed I use the pocket, right handed my thumb holding the loop, with the loop attached to the button


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had an Oberon for my K1 and I put my hand in the pocket. It worked great. Like the others, I too had a hard time using a different cover that did not have a pocket. 
deb


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

That's the one thing I'm missing about my Oberon/K2 when I'm reading on my K3 with Amazon cover.  That's mostly how I would read -- left hand in pocket and it's quite easy to keep your thumb on the page turning button at the same time.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

So with your feedback it's for sure an oberon. 

I decided on Da Vinci in Black with the Decal Girl Haiku skin and a Borsa Bella bag....I chose different colors then I normally would. I'm so psyched!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

> I decided on Da Vinci in Black with the Decal Girl Haiku skin and a Borsa Bella bag....I chose different colors then I normally wood. I'm so psyched!


Good choices. Maybe you can post pictures when you get them. I haven't tried reading with my hand in the pocket of my Oberon, but now I think I'll try it. I'm one of those with the thumb through the loop technique.

Linda


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I tend to hold it in my right hand with my thumb through the bungee loop. It never occurred to me to stick my hand in the pocket!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm right-handed but for some reason I've gotten used to reading with the Kindle in my left hand.  If I'm sticking with the Amazon cover, I'll have to change that b/c it's more secure to hold with the right hand.  I'm sure it's all habit. 

Oh -- and I think the hand in pocket method will only work well with Oberons that fold back completely flat.  My butterfly cover folds back naturally and is completely flat.  From what I've read, they're not all like that.  I have been curious about the Da Vinci but haven't seen a response to that yet. It doesn't appear to have a built-in crease so I'm assuming that folding it back creates one somehow -- not sure.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

LCEvans said:


> Good choices. Maybe you can post pictures when you get them. I haven't tried reading with my hand in the pocket of my Oberon, but now I think I'll try it. I'm one of those with the thumb through the loop technique.
> 
> Linda


Here's my pic's. I really love the combo!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I really like that. I hadn't thought of skinning the graphite, but that's pretty!


----------



## auburn1975 (Sep 4, 2010)

AlexJouJou,
Your combination it beautiful.... truly!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

It's how I read mine


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Also it folds back fine and it takes alot to create a crease. You will be surprised how new it looks even with use. It will outlast your kindle


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

AlexJouJou, that's gorgeous!


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

Thank you all so much!

I just ordered all 3! I'm so excited!

They'll probably be here before the Kindle though. I appreciate all the feedback. Cannot wait to see how it all looks together!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

It is going to be absolutely gorgeous!  Fantastic choices with all three!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

AlexJouJou said:


> So with your feedback it's for sure an oberon.
> 
> I decided on Da Vinci in Black with the Decal Girl Haiku skin and a Borsa Bella bag....I chose different colors then I normally would. I'm so psyched!


I have the Haiku skin on my nook - I love it. It'll look great with the black DaVinci!

I tend to hold my folded-back Oberon with my right hand, with my index finger between the front and back cover. I've been Oberon-less since February, just got one for my Kindle and for my nook - I missed Oberons!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I tend to hold my folded-back Oberon with my right hand, with my index finger between the front and back cover. I've been Oberon-less since February, just got one for my Kindle and for my nook - I missed Oberons!


I have discovered that I can hold the Amazon case this way - with my right hand and have it secure. So far it seems okay but I haven't read that way for long yet. Hopefully I just need to get used to it.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I have now tried sticking my hand into the pocket. It is surprisingly comfortable and secure.


----------

